# International Experience Canada Ireland Question... HELP!!



## wakemeupalready (Sep 20, 2011)

I would like to apply for the IEC working visa when the next places are available. Because I am 32 I cant apply for the UK program and basically was wondering if I could apply for the Irish program?

Here is my concern. I live in Northern Ireland but I have an irish passport which technically makes me an Irish citizen.

Does anyone know of anyone who has lived in Northern Ireland but has been accepted for the Irish IEC program?

HELP!! :confused2:


----------



## adamroper (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey,

check out the International Experience Canada uk website (google using those words) in their FAQ section it says the only requirement is that you have a valid irish passport and be 18 - 35 so your golden. Just make sure your passport has enough time left.

any questions shout me an email I have been living in Canada under the UK program for the past 2 years

All the best,

Adam


----------

